# Orman damn



## boomer27 (Jan 17, 2006)

Has anyone been doing good out at orman with the walleyes? :withstupid:


----------



## Steve M (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Boomer27,
I can't help you. I haven't been at Orman all winter. It's got to be open water with such warm temps. I sure hope the spring is wet and she will fill.


----------



## boomer27 (Jan 17, 2006)

all the edges are all broken up now so no more ice fishing orman this year


----------

